# First grow one month into Flower..



## mrcane

Here are some pics of my first attempt at MJ. One month into flower. 
  How long till they be done?? :smoke1: 

View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-6.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-9.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-10.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-11.jpg


----------



## RubyRed

looks Sativa Dom and that tells me you in for 12 or more weeks in flower

welcome to growing


----------



## zem

they look sativa dominant, might take a while, 6 weeks + what's the strain?


----------



## mrcane

The seeds were some bag seed that was good smoke if that means anything...was sativa  with high % CBDs


----------



## lyfespan

yo cane looking good, space looks like its working great


----------



## HotelCalifornia420

Nice grow cane.  Like already said above, you have a few weeks before they'll be ready.

Do you have a magnifying device with which to examine the trichomes to better help you decide when to harvest?  I highly recommend a USB microscope.


----------



## mrcane

Should swell up nice by then.  All I have is a magnify glass and some powerful glasses.
   USB microscope???


----------



## Kraven

Yea that's how I check to see when to pull them, it plugs into my computer, I put small sugar leaf samples from top to bottom of the plant and can get up to 200x mag if I want too....all for 14.79 on ebay, or that was how much it was when I got mine. I have nice 28" monitor so it makes looking at them nice.


----------



## mrcane

That sounds like the ticket Sounds cheap enough..Will be shopping soon!


----------



## mrcane

Wow option overload on the USB Microscope. any good recommendations? Maybe look at local hobby shop.

               Gotta have one:farm:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

See your working with a sativa strand as well, right on. Looks like your gonna get a good amount, nice job and it does look like you spaced perfect, didn't let it get away from you. Good luck with the finish. &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Looking good mrcane. Ye I'm going to buy one too . Sounds a lot easier than duck taping my jewellers glass to the back of the iPod!


----------



## Bongofury

nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

They are looking great.  They do look very sativa though, so could take 12-14 weeks to finish.  Keep in mind with bagseed that you are only sure of 1/2 of the genetics--you never really know what pollinated a bagseed.  Often though it is result of the plant selfing, so keep a very good eye out for male parts that can pop out on bagseed grows.  It would be a shame to get a crop seeded with worthless seeds.   At 4 weeks in, they are pretty much through with stretch and should start putting on a bunch of bulk and weight now.  Boy I just love a good sativa!


----------



## HotelCalifornia420

*USB Microscope*

hxxp://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Handheld-Microscope-10x-250x-Magnification/dp/B00XNYXQHE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1439137256&sr=1-1&keywords=usb+microscope

Change the hxxp to http in the above link.  It's a good looking scope for a reasonable price.

Mine was more expensive, but I'd buy the one above if I was buying one today.


----------



## WeedHopper

Green Mojo to yas.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks all I keep lookin for them nanners, pretty tough the way they are stuffed in the room. I'm on the microscope and a ph meter. do i want to be checking ph both in water and soil?


----------



## Kraven

here is my scope 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291228815282


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Just ordered up the scope & a ph meter..

        I also enjoy a good sativa, been really enjoying some high with CBDs.:ccc:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What was the strain?  I have kind of been looking for a sativa with a higher CBD content.


----------



## mrcane

Not positive on the strain, guess should have marked the beans, thought that I would remember WOOPS


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Can't seem to get to the second page of this thread


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Sorry it said there was two


----------



## Rosebud

This will be fun to see finish. Lovely flowers.

LOL WW. so glad you found us.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Rose Do I keep feeding the girls to the end?? I am feeding Fox farm Org. Big Bloom and some mineral tea..


----------



## Rosebud

Yes feed until harvest.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Peek -a-boo &#55357;&#56882;

Haha but yeah, I can't wait to see this finish either, they just look very much sativa and I'm curious on everything about it.


----------



## mrcane

Exciting Stuff " Have microscope on the way.Must start studying up on Harvesting , drying ect. Thanks All


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Some one put up a link to an excellent thread a few days ago ill try find it but if they beat me to it all the better!!


----------



## trillions of atoms

No way to put a time on flowering by a pic or two....  stick to trike maturity and buy a loupe!! 


Looking good


----------



## Gooch

there is also a great app for your android and maybe iphone its called cozy magnifier its free, its a camera and a microscope, i love taking pictures of bud with it 

View attachment pot-porn.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724&highlight=amber+alert

This one


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Nice pic gooch gonna get that app now


----------



## WeedHopper

Todays weather is,,, Clear to Partly Cloudy. LOL Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gooch

that is mango kush and it was straight fire. I did not grow it just smoked it


----------



## Kraven

I got the app and am playing with it, it seems OK....just wonder how much and what info it is capturing?


----------



## yarddog

That's the thing, smart phones are nothing but vessels to capture information with.


----------



## mrcane

Still have a flip phone so app is a no go.Got microscope did not work with my computer, so had to reorder.  
Thanks for the thread that was great, lots of good info!


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Ye it's long but a lot of good info. I plan on re reading just to make sure !!


----------



## Gooch

well I am not terribly concerned with what information is gathered as there is a sweeping worldwide acceptance of cannabis both for medical and straight legalization, and I am not big, i am growing for myself and I have a state license. Its still illegal currently on the federal level but they are not touching states choice fr the most part


----------



## mrcane

Got microscope today for all I can get the dam thing to work here is one of my girls. @ six & half weeks... what do you think? Wait? 

View attachment 819-2jpg.jpg


View attachment draw_0819-3.jpg


View attachment draw_0819-4.jpg


----------



## Grower13

looking good..... getting ripe....... still needs a couple of weeks......... got more growing to do.


----------



## mrcane

Couple more weeks:icon_smile: Patience...Patience...


----------



## Gooch

that microscope is pretty dope which one is it?


----------



## mrcane

Yo here is link to microscope [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009UVGG4E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00[/ame]


----------



## giggy

gooch i was wondering where you got off to.


----------



## Gooch

i am currently setting up my first hydro system, and preparing to germinate and begin the hussle


----------



## mrcane

Gooch said:


> i am currently setting up my first hydro system, and preparing to germinate and begin the hussle



Hey Gooch You are at the right place for lots of good info. Have fun with it !!:yay:


----------



## Gooch

I am enjoying watching your progress for sure


----------



## Sweetmansticky

:yeahthat::watchplant:


----------



## Gooch

any update?  its been a couple weeks at least :clap:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Yeah let's see some pics, woot! How's it been going?


----------



## mrcane

Yo sorry things going along fine waiting on some amber to show.. Looks like any day on one and probably 2wks for the other.  Plants yellowing up and leaves dropping, some leaf burn, plants grew to tall and close to light... 

View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-6.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-7.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-8.jpg


View attachment Bud 917_1.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Wow right on those things are getting fat


----------



## Gooch

nice pics I love the one of the trichs I assume that is the one with 2 weeks left?
Is there even a reason to have the leaves still on there? I thought last 2 weeks it was good to remove the fan leaves etc and let the buds absorb the light directly, I could be wrong


----------



## mrcane

Yo Gooch I don't know where i'm At with these two, I was going to harvest the one with pic of trichs? should I give it some more?  the other is way behind this one...they are bag seed sativa


----------



## Gooch

well they are white, Depends on the effect you want, if you pull them early you will get a heady uplifting type of high, the more amber the more psychoactive is my understanding


----------



## mrcane

Good morning Gooch: Seams like forever,:watchplant: But I would like to see some amber...


----------



## Gooch

I know its so tough with the delicious smells in the air and looking at the huge frosty buds, but your patience will be rewarded with potent nugs, I would keep checking them daily, the trichs turns fairly quick(days, not weeks) so make sure you keep checking


----------

